# Baby girl mum ache



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello

My twins are 26 days old. One always has a dirty nappy every time I change her. She is the bigger of them. The smaller one poops once a day. After her feeds she seems to wriggle alot and her face goes red as if she is straining/constipated. The neonatal nurse say she is fine and just trying to squeeze a poo out but she looks uncomfortable 

Her sister is being given infacol, will this help the smaller twin poop and be more comfortable? Also the bigger twins fluffs alot!!

Thank you x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, I'm not sure what you mean by fluffs? The Infacol won't help with opening bowels but if she is pooing once a day anyway then it doesn't sound like she is struggling, I'm just wondering if the teat is the problem maybe to quick for her or it could be wind in which case the Infacol may well help, try both and see how she does

Let me know how you get on and if these don't work we can think of something else

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks, will try a shaped teat as we have been using straight ones and will see if that helps if not will try the infacol, she does bring up wind easily though usually with a small vomit as well x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Does she vomit after every feed??

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

No not every feed, just now and again x also have noticed a white residue on Ruby's tongue, how do I know if this is thrush or milk residue?

Sorry for all the questions!

Thank you xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't apologise, if it's still there a while after her feed then it's probably thrush, just before her next feed have a quick look, following her feeds try keeping her in an upright position for a bit it will reduce the amount she vomits and if she seems unsettled after you have tried teats etc and is still vomiting it could be reflux,

Let me know how you get on though

Nic
Xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

My little girl had thrush, but her entire tongue was white....she also looked a bit umcomfy when doing a poo - but baby massage was a big help.  I tried Infacol once and OMG - she projectile vomited soo badly I never used it again, the tummy massage, combined with a warm bath worked wonders, along with the introduction of the Dr Browns bottles which massively reduce wind in little ones.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------

